# Red Sea Reef Base Substrate



## krissytool (Apr 30, 2007)

Has anyone used this stuff? i am looking at getting it but want some first hand opinions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I have used it in 2 of my setups, and I am currently setting up a 3rd and I justg bought 200 pounds of it. I like it what do you want to know?

Roger


----------



## krissytool (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you very much for your reply but due to lack of other opinions i bit the bullet and brought 40 kgs of it! Its great stuff, all i really wanted to know was how high it buffed the calcium, ph and how easy it was to maintain but now know. thank you


----------

